# عمليات تصنيع البلاستيك1(البثق Extrusion‎‎)‎



## mujtaba fayad (29 فبراير 2012)

عمليات تصنيع البلاستيك(Extrusion‎‎)‎:-
تعتبر ماكينة البثق من اهم الماكينات المستخدمة في صناعة البلاستيك.
وهي عبارة عن ماكينة بها قمع في اعلى الماكينة يعرف بقمع التغذية ويتم من خلاله تغذية الماكية بحبيبات المادة البلاستيكية سواء كانت على شكل حبيبات او على شكل مسحوق(بودرة) تتصل به اسطوانة كبيرة بداخلها توجد سخانات حرارية(heaters‎) وهي ممدوده افقيا ومتعامده مع قمع التغذية بداخلها يوجد لولب من الفولاذ الصل(screw‎)‎.
كما توجد مصفاة قبل نهاوية الاسطوانة (fillter‎) وفي آخر الاسطوانة يوجد منفذ )die‎)‎.
كما يوجد وجدة تشغيل بسرعه د دورانية.
‏*طريقة عمل الآلة:-
يتم تغذية الآلة عن طريق صب حبيبات المادة البلاستيكية في داخله،وتتجه مباشرة إلى الأسطوانة حيث ظروف الأسطوانة تساعد على انصهار الخام بواسطة السخانات الموجوده في الأسطوانة كما يقوم اللولب الدوار الذي يدور بواسطه مصدر السرعه الدورانيت بتحريك الخام مع خلطه جيدا وذلك بأحتكاك الماده بين اسنان اللولب ولأسطوانة،اذا يقوم اللولب بالخلط والتحريك نحو المنفذ،يتجه الخام المصهور نحو المصفاة والتي تقوم بحبس الخام الذي لم ينصهر جيدا،وبعد مروره من المصفاة يتجه نحو المخرج الذي ي يقوم ببثق اللصهور بالشكل ا المطلوب وختلف من ماكينة إلى اخرى


----------



## en.tarik (19 أبريل 2012)

مشكور


----------



## الحلاوي404 (19 أبريل 2012)

_مشكووووووووووووووووور كتير يا مجتبي_


----------



## محمد ابراهيم رمضان (20 أبريل 2012)

*عاوزين اكثر من ذلك انا عاوز التحدث عن كل شى فى ماكينات حقن البلاستيك *


----------



## محمد مصطفى مصطفى م (25 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
واتمنى ان تفيدنى بخصوص تشكيل البولى ايثلين بطريقة القولبة الدورانية لتصنيع الخزانات من حيث كمية الخامة المستخدمة لكل حجم من الخزانات والاضافات وتقنية تصنيع عدة طبقات


----------



## abuwadiee (4 أكتوبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## khalid elnaji (10 أبريل 2014)

شكرا اخي الحبيب


----------

